# Just figured out how to turn off Democrat mode.



## HereWeGoAgain

Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
   Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.

    Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..


----------



## DarkFury

*Did you up grade your intake? You need flow.*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

DarkFury said:


> *Did you up grade your intake? You need flow.*



  Not yet,I havent even burned my second tank of gas.
And damn does it do that well!!!!
   With my heavy foot I went through the first 38 gallons in 300 miles.
    The "miles remaining" lies like a mofo!!!
 It said I had 590 miles when full!!! Lies and more lies!!!


----------



## DarkFury

HereWeGoAgain said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you up grade your intake? You need flow.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet,I havent even burned my second tank of gas.
> And damn does it do that well!!!!
> With my heavy foot I went through the first 38 gallons in 300 miles.
> The "miles remaining" lies like a mofo!!!
> It said I had 590 miles when full!!! Lies and more lies!!!
Click to expand...

*Upgrade the air intake and maybe the throttle body. MSD makes a multi chip box so you can change you settings at will.*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

DarkFury said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you up grade your intake? You need flow.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet,I havent even burned my second tank of gas.
> And damn does it do that well!!!!
> With my heavy foot I went through the first 38 gallons in 300 miles.
> The "miles remaining" lies like a mofo!!!
> It said I had 590 miles when full!!! Lies and more lies!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Upgrade the air intake and maybe the throttle body. MSD makes a multi chip box so you can change you settings at will.*
Click to expand...


  It's on the list.
Had a 98 Tacoma 3.4 with the blower and a plethora of other mods that put out 340.
    That little truck would haul ass!!!
 Of course it ate head gaskets like a MFer since I cranked up the the boost to 15 psi via a smaller pulley.

    That blower only went for $2500,the Tundra Blower with intercooler runs $7500.
    Guess i'll have to wait for Christmas or the wife will have a coronary.


----------



## Intolerant

You should have gotten a Volkswagen. Cheap on gas dependable get you where you want to go. My dad use to tell me that  when I was a teen. It use to piss me off but it's funny now thinking about it now.  I built and raced mopars and mustangs still do. . We have a local track and a guy runs a Tacoma. He runs high 11s it's bagged and lowered. By listening to it you would think it's stock until you hear the whine. Damn nice truck rolling pussy wagon.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Intolerant said:


> You should have gotten a Volkswagen. Cheap on gas dependable get you where you want to go. My dad use to tell me that  when I was a teen. It use to piss me off but it's funny now thinking about it now.  I built and raced mopars and mustangs still do. . We have a local track and a guy runs a Tacoma. He runs high 11s it's bagged and lowered. By listening to it you would think it's stock until you hear the whine. Damn nice truck rolling pussy wagon.



  I traded in my FJ for the Tundra for towing purposes.
The wife has a 2wd 4Runner for those gas sipping rides.


----------



## Intolerant

If I'm not mistaken it comes with a limited slip. 331-391 somewhere along there.


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..



Yet the stock Tesla will make you cry.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Intolerant said:


> If I'm not mistaken it comes with a limited slip. 331-391 somewhere along there.



  There's no such thing as a VW tow vehicle.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the stock Tesla will make you cry.
Click to expand...


    Get back with me when a Testicle will tow 10,000 lbs down a rutted dirt road.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the stock Tesla will make you cry.
Click to expand...


  You're some kind of stupid....


----------



## Intolerant

I'm talking about the  Tundra.


----------



## TheOldSchool

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..


Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the stock Tesla will make you cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get back with me when a Testicle will tow 10,000 lbs down a rutted dirt road.
Click to expand...


Tesla owners don't have wheels on their houses.


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the stock Tesla will make you cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're some kind of stupid....
Click to expand...


The stock model S beats a Hell Cat. Your pick-em up truck is faster then a Hell Cat?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Intolerant said:


> I'm talking about the  Tundra.



   In what post?


----------



## Intolerant

I should had stated Tundra with 331-391 limited slip. The Volkswagen part was my dad needling me. He knew I was into building cars. He always Joked saying I should get a Volkswagen.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the stock Tesla will make you cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get back with me when a Testicle will tow 10,000 lbs down a rutted dirt road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tesla owners don't have wheels on their houses.
Click to expand...


     Neither do I. Although I do have a 22k four wheeler on a trailer with a James Baroud with A/C and Heat and two ARB awnings that weighs in at around 4500lbs and I can drag it down some of the most horrendous trails out there.

     The house is a custom 5k sq ft on the golf course in Cinco Ranch which happens to be one of the top master planned communities in the U.S.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the stock Tesla will make you cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're some kind of stupid....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stock model S beats a Hell Cat. Your pick-em up truck is faster then a Hell Cat?
Click to expand...


   Yeah it will.
Let me know when you want to race down a rugged trail towing 5000lbs and I'll be glad to race for titles.....ya fucken idiot.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Intolerant said:


> I should had stated Tundra with 331-391 limited slip. The Volkswagen part was my dad needling me. He knew I was into building cars. He always Joked saying I should get a Volkswagen.



  Got ya.
I tend to buy what fits my needs and be damned with the gas mileage.


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the stock Tesla will make you cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get back with me when a Testicle will tow 10,000 lbs down a rutted dirt road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tesla owners don't have wheels on their houses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither do I. Although I do have a 22k four wheeler on a trailer with a James Baroud with A/C and Heat and two ARB awnings that weighs in at around 4500lbs and I can drag it down some of the most horrendous trails out there.
> 
> The house is a custom 5k sq ft on the golf course in Cinco Ranch which happens to be one of the top master planned communities in the U.S.
Click to expand...


Couldn't afford a house in a good area?


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the stock Tesla will make you cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're some kind of stupid....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stock model S beats a Hell Cat. Your pick-em up truck is faster then a Hell Cat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it will.
> Let me know when you want to race down a rugged trail towing 5000lbs and I'll be glad to race for titles.....ya fucken idiot.
Click to expand...


Why would you, or for that matter, anyone, want to 'trail tow?'


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the stock Tesla will make you cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get back with me when a Testicle will tow 10,000 lbs down a rutted dirt road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tesla owners don't have wheels on their houses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither do I. Although I do have a 22k four wheeler on a trailer with a James Baroud with A/C and Heat and two ARB awnings that weighs in at around 4500lbs and I can drag it down some of the most horrendous trails out there.
> 
> The house is a custom 5k sq ft on the golf course in Cinco Ranch which happens to be one of the top master planned communities in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't afford a house in a good area?
Click to expand...


     Cant read huh...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the stock Tesla will make you cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're some kind of stupid....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stock model S beats a Hell Cat. Your pick-em up truck is faster then a Hell Cat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it will.
> Let me know when you want to race down a rugged trail towing 5000lbs and I'll be glad to race for titles.....ya fucken idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you, or for that matter, anyone, want to 'trail tow?'
Click to expand...


   I know you being a foreigner and all makes it hard to understand American ideals and their sense of adventure compared to molesting young girls like you do in your homeland...
   But here in America we're into things like this...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheOldSchool said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
Click to expand...


   It's the best truck on the market.
Let me know when a ford or chevy does this....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheOldSchool said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
Click to expand...


  Oh...and i've owned all three. Toyota kicks their ass in all ways.


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the stock Tesla will make you cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get back with me when a Testicle will tow 10,000 lbs down a rutted dirt road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tesla owners don't have wheels on their houses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither do I. Although I do have a 22k four wheeler on a trailer with a James Baroud with A/C and Heat and two ARB awnings that weighs in at around 4500lbs and I can drag it down some of the most horrendous trails out there.
> 
> The house is a custom 5k sq ft on the golf course in Cinco Ranch which happens to be one of the top master planned communities in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't afford a house in a good area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cant read huh...
Click to expand...


Where I live I can breathe.

Houston ranked among areas with dirtiest air


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back with me when a Testicle will tow 10,000 lbs down a rutted dirt road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla owners don't have wheels on their houses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither do I. Although I do have a 22k four wheeler on a trailer with a James Baroud with A/C and Heat and two ARB awnings that weighs in at around 4500lbs and I can drag it down some of the most horrendous trails out there.
> 
> The house is a custom 5k sq ft on the golf course in Cinco Ranch which happens to be one of the top master planned communities in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't afford a house in a good area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cant read huh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I live I can breathe.
> 
> Houston ranked among areas with dirtiest air
Click to expand...


  I live outside Houston in the energy corridor..you know,where the money is?
    The only people who live near the refineries and down wind are the lowlifes..like yourself.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back with me when a Testicle will tow 10,000 lbs down a rutted dirt road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla owners don't have wheels on their houses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither do I. Although I do have a 22k four wheeler on a trailer with a James Baroud with A/C and Heat and two ARB awnings that weighs in at around 4500lbs and I can drag it down some of the most horrendous trails out there.
> 
> The house is a custom 5k sq ft on the golf course in Cinco Ranch which happens to be one of the top master planned communities in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't afford a house in a good area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cant read huh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I live I can breathe.
> 
> Houston ranked among areas with dirtiest air
Click to expand...


  Your dumbass claims to be business savvy.....
The #1 city for starting a small business


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the stock Tesla will make you cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're some kind of stupid....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stock model S beats a Hell Cat. Your pick-em up truck is faster then a Hell Cat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it will.
> Let me know when you want to race down a rugged trail towing 5000lbs and I'll be glad to race for titles.....ya fucken idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you, or for that matter, anyone, want to 'trail tow?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you being a foreigner and all makes it hard to understand American ideals and their sense of adventure compared to molesting young girls like you do in your homeland...
> But here in America we're into things like this...
Click to expand...


You must have me mistaken with BriPat. I was born and grew up in Vegas and Southern California.


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...and i've owned all three. Toyota kicks their ass in all ways.
Click to expand...


When your Toyota can pull more than an F-550 let me know.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're some kind of stupid....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock model S beats a Hell Cat. Your pick-em up truck is faster then a Hell Cat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it will.
> Let me know when you want to race down a rugged trail towing 5000lbs and I'll be glad to race for titles.....ya fucken idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you, or for that matter, anyone, want to 'trail tow?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you being a foreigner and all makes it hard to understand American ideals and their sense of adventure compared to molesting young girls like you do in your homeland...
> But here in America we're into things like this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have me mistaken with BriPat. I was born and grew up in Vegas and Southern California.
Click to expand...


   I find that hard to believe when you dont know anything about offroad trailers considering they are so popular in the areas you claim to live.
  In fact I've driven from Texas to take the original wagon train trails through the southwest.
   That you dont know of these trails tells me you're full of shit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...and i've owned all three. Toyota kicks their ass in all ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your Toyota can pull more than an F-550 let me know.
Click to expand...


  When the 550 can run the trails I run you let me know.
You might as well shut your pie hole while you're ahead. I have well over twenty years experience running the most remote trails in the US.
   Get back in your Prius and keep running errands for the old lady....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...and i've owned all three. Toyota kicks their ass in all ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your Toyota can pull more than an F-550 let me know.
Click to expand...


  Oh...and tell me how many times you've been featured on the front page of a four wheeling calendar.
   I've made it once myself out of entrees from throughout the U.S.


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla owners don't have wheels on their houses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do I. Although I do have a 22k four wheeler on a trailer with a James Baroud with A/C and Heat and two ARB awnings that weighs in at around 4500lbs and I can drag it down some of the most horrendous trails out there.
> 
> The house is a custom 5k sq ft on the golf course in Cinco Ranch which happens to be one of the top master planned communities in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't afford a house in a good area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cant read huh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I live I can breathe.
> 
> Houston ranked among areas with dirtiest air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live outside Houston in the energy corridor..you know,where the money is?
> The only people who live near the refineries and down wind are the lowlifes..like yourself.
Click to expand...


It's still TEXAS. I can afford to live anywhere in the world, and TEXAS isn't on the long list. It's TEXAS for Gods sake! TEXAS!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do I. Although I do have a 22k four wheeler on a trailer with a James Baroud with A/C and Heat and two ARB awnings that weighs in at around 4500lbs and I can drag it down some of the most horrendous trails out there.
> 
> The house is a custom 5k sq ft on the golf course in Cinco Ranch which happens to be one of the top master planned communities in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't afford a house in a good area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cant read huh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I live I can breathe.
> 
> Houston ranked among areas with dirtiest air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live outside Houston in the energy corridor..you know,where the money is?
> The only people who live near the refineries and down wind are the lowlifes..like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's still TEXAS. I can afford to live anywhere in the world, and TEXAS isn't on the long list. It's TEXAS for Gods sake! TEXAS!
Click to expand...


   You dumbass....
  It's Texas by God!!!
But of course you wouldnt understand that ya fucken heathen.
   Go back to what ever foreign country ya came from.


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla owners don't have wheels on their houses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do I. Although I do have a 22k four wheeler on a trailer with a James Baroud with A/C and Heat and two ARB awnings that weighs in at around 4500lbs and I can drag it down some of the most horrendous trails out there.
> 
> The house is a custom 5k sq ft on the golf course in Cinco Ranch which happens to be one of the top master planned communities in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't afford a house in a good area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cant read huh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I live I can breathe.
> 
> Houston ranked among areas with dirtiest air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your dumbass claims to be business savvy.....
> The #1 city for starting a small business
Click to expand...


Don't tell any this, but, if you have the correct recipe, ANY City is #1 for starting a business.


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...and i've owned all three. Toyota kicks their ass in all ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your Toyota can pull more than an F-550 let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the 550 can run the trails I run you let me know.
> You might as well shut your pie hole while you're ahead. I have well over twenty years experience running the most remote trails in the US.
> Get back in your Prius and keep running errands for the old lady....
Click to expand...


You mean like this?






Or maybe like this?


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...and i've owned all three. Toyota kicks their ass in all ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your Toyota can pull more than an F-550 let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...and tell me how many times you've been featured on the front page of a four wheeling calendar.
> I've made it once myself out of entrees from throughout the U.S.
Click to expand...


You look THAT GOOD in a BIKINI?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do I. Although I do have a 22k four wheeler on a trailer with a James Baroud with A/C and Heat and two ARB awnings that weighs in at around 4500lbs and I can drag it down some of the most horrendous trails out there.
> 
> The house is a custom 5k sq ft on the golf course in Cinco Ranch which happens to be one of the top master planned communities in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't afford a house in a good area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cant read huh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I live I can breathe.
> 
> Houston ranked among areas with dirtiest air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your dumbass claims to be business savvy.....
> The #1 city for starting a small business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't tell any this, but, if you have the correct recipe, ANY City is #1 for starting a business.
Click to expand...

 
   Jesus Christ,you cant even type a coherent sentence.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...and i've owned all three. Toyota kicks their ass in all ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your Toyota can pull more than an F-550 let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the 550 can run the trails I run you let me know.
> You might as well shut your pie hole while you're ahead. I have well over twenty years experience running the most remote trails in the US.
> Get back in your Prius and keep running errands for the old lady....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe like this?
Click to expand...


  Derp,look at me,I did a Google search.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...and i've owned all three. Toyota kicks their ass in all ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your Toyota can pull more than an F-550 let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...and tell me how many times you've been featured on the front page of a four wheeling calendar.
> I've made it once myself out of entrees from throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look THAT GOOD in a BIKINI?
Click to expand...


  You like men in bikinis? Your sick.


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't afford a house in a good area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant read huh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I live I can breathe.
> 
> Houston ranked among areas with dirtiest air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your dumbass claims to be business savvy.....
> The #1 city for starting a small business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't tell any this, but, if you have the correct recipe, ANY City is #1 for starting a business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ,you cant even type a coherent sentence.
Click to expand...


Here you go: Don't tell anyone, if you have the correct recipe, ANY City is #1 for starting a business.


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and i've owned all three. Toyota kicks their ass in all ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your Toyota can pull more than an F-550 let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the 550 can run the trails I run you let me know.
> You might as well shut your pie hole while you're ahead. I have well over twenty years experience running the most remote trails in the US.
> Get back in your Prius and keep running errands for the old lady....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp,look at me,I did a Google search.
Click to expand...


An F-550 CAN run trails better than any rice-burner.


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and i've owned all three. Toyota kicks their ass in all ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your Toyota can pull more than an F-550 let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...and tell me how many times you've been featured on the front page of a four wheeling calendar.
> I've made it once myself out of entrees from throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look THAT GOOD in a BIKINI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like men in bikinis? Your sick.
Click to expand...


You stated you were on a hillbilly calendar which always has bikini clad women.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and i've owned all three. Toyota kicks their ass in all ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your Toyota can pull more than an F-550 let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the 550 can run the trails I run you let me know.
> You might as well shut your pie hole while you're ahead. I have well over twenty years experience running the most remote trails in the US.
> Get back in your Prius and keep running errands for the old lady....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp,look at me,I did a Google search.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An F-550 CAN run trails, better than any rice-burner.
Click to expand...


  You are now a confirmed idiot. 
    You dont know the first thing about offroad capability in a vehicle.
That thing is worthless on all but wide open trails.
  It's to big and to heavy. 
That is what is considered an expedition vehicle ya dipshit.


----------



## Uncensored2008

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..




I don't think you can do it and stay street legal.

Of course it depends on the state.

On my Daytona truck, (5.7 liter HEMI) I put in a chip, cold air intake and headers. I got the BHP up from the stock 345 to 414 on the dyno. A super charger is more efficient than the ram air scoop I used for the CAI, but getting to 500 will be tough.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and i've owned all three. Toyota kicks their ass in all ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your Toyota can pull more than an F-550 let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...and tell me how many times you've been featured on the front page of a four wheeling calendar.
> I've made it once myself out of entrees from throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look THAT GOOD in a BIKINI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like men in bikinis? Your sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stated you were on a hillbilly calendar which always has bikini clad women.
Click to expand...


    More of that liberal tolerance on display.

 You show your ignorance about the off roading community yet again. Or maybe you're thinking about your lowrider calendars.


----------



## yiostheoy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..


So you are racing your Japanese pickup truck ??

How redneck of you.

Next time, buy American at least.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Uncensored2008 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can do it and stay street legal.
> 
> Of course it depends on the state.
> 
> On my Daytona truck, (5.7 liter HEMI) I put in a chip, cold air intake and headers. I got the BHP up from the stock 345 to 414 on the dyno. A super charger is more efficient than the ram air scoop I used for the CAI, but getting to 500 will be tough.
Click to expand...


   Getting from 381 to over 500 is easy with a blower.
In fact it'll take it to 550 hp and 550 ft lbs of torque.

Toyota Tundra 5.7L V8 Supercharger System - Magnuson Products, LLC


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

yiostheoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> So you are racing your Japanese pickup truck ??
> 
> How redneck of you.
> 
> Next time, buy American at least.
Click to expand...


  Nah..I've had my share of Fords and Chevy's.
Toyota builds a better vehicle hands down.


----------



## Uncensored2008

HereWeGoAgain said:


> [
> 
> 
> Getting from 381 to over 500 is easy with a blower.
> In fact it'll take it to 550 hp and 550 ft lbs of torque.
> 
> Toyota Tundra 5.7L V8 Supercharger System - Magnuson Products, LLC



In most states it would no longer be street legal.

That is the trick, keeping it legal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Uncensored2008 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Getting from 381 to over 500 is easy with a blower.
> In fact it'll take it to 550 hp and 550 ft lbs of torque.
> 
> Toyota Tundra 5.7L V8 Supercharger System - Magnuson Products, LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In most states it would no longer be street legal.
> 
> That is the trick, keeping it legal.
Click to expand...


  There are plenty 500+hp cars on the road.
Why wouldnt it be legal? In fact up until this year Toyota offered a factory blower for the Tundra.





   In fact Magnuson manufactured the TRD blower for Toyota.


----------



## OnePercenter

yiostheoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> So you are racing your Japanese pickup truck ??
> 
> How redneck of you.
> 
> Next time, buy American at least.
Click to expand...


Jeep, that is pre-French Jeep, and pre-French Dodge. That's so sad.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> So you are racing your Japanese pickup truck ??
> 
> How redneck of you.
> 
> Next time, buy American at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeep, that is pre-French Jeep, and pre-French Dodge. That's so sad.
Click to expand...


  What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> So you are racing your Japanese pickup truck ??
> 
> How redneck of you.
> 
> Next time, buy American at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeep, that is pre-French Jeep, and pre-French Dodge. That's so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?
Click to expand...


Fiat


----------



## Jarlaxle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken it comes with a limited slip. 331-391 somewhere along there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a VW tow vehicle.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.


----------



## Jarlaxle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the best truck on the market.
> Let me know when a ford or chevy does this....
Click to expand...

There has been a Million Mile Club for Rams for years.


----------



## Jarlaxle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...and i've owned all three. Toyota kicks their ass in all ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your Toyota can pull more than an F-550 let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the 550 can run the trails I run you let me know.
> You might as well shut your pie hole while you're ahead. I have well over twenty years experience running the most remote trails in the US.
> Get back in your Prius and keep running errands for the old lady....
Click to expand...

It can and has. (The Turtle Expedition truck was a diesel F550.)


----------



## Jarlaxle

yiostheoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> So you are racing your Japanese pickup truck ??
> 
> How redneck of you.
> 
> Next time, buy American at least.
Click to expand...

The Tundra was designed in Cali and is built in Texas.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken it comes with a limited slip. 331-391 somewhere along there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a VW tow vehicle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...


  Unless of course they have a heavy truck division I dont know about.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the best truck on the market.
> Let me know when a ford or chevy does this....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been a Million Mile Club for Rams for years.
Click to expand...

 
 For the Cummings diesel yeah.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...and i've owned all three. Toyota kicks their ass in all ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your Toyota can pull more than an F-550 let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the 550 can run the trails I run you let me know.
> You might as well shut your pie hole while you're ahead. I have well over twenty years experience running the most remote trails in the US.
> Get back in your Prius and keep running errands for the old lady....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can and has. (The Turtle Expedition truck was a diesel F550.)
Click to expand...


  There's a difference between an expedition truck and a purpose built trail rig.
    The trail rig will out wheel the expedition rig all day long,the difference being the expedition vehicle can carry more shit....hence the name expedition vehicle.


----------



## Jarlaxle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken it comes with a limited slip. 331-391 somewhere along there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a VW tow vehicle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course they have a heavy truck division I dont know about.
Click to expand...

I recall a V8 or diesel Toureg will tow 9000lbs.


----------



## Jarlaxle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the best truck on the market.
> Let me know when a ford or chevy does this....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been a Million Mile Club for Rams for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the Cummings diesel yeah.....
Click to expand...

The million-mile Econoline was a 5.4 gasser.  It went 1,190,000 miles.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken it comes with a limited slip. 331-391 somewhere along there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a VW tow vehicle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course they have a heavy truck division I dont know about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recall a V8 or diesel Toureg will tow 9000lbs.
Click to expand...


     Thats not bad,you could tow a medium size boat with it,but in my case it's where can it tow 8000lbs....?
   And I dont know if VW certifies it's tow weights as functional or possible.
  The Tundra is certified at 10,200 lbs ...as in it will tow that much without the white knuckle ride.
    My FJ said I could tow 5,000 lbs.....which I guess it would but it was a white knuckle ride with 3500 lbs.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured out how to shut off all the nannie modes on the new Tundra 5.7...
> I've heard 1/4 mile times in the mid 13teens with a stock truck.
> Already added the TRD exhaust and will do some more mods over time.
> Itching to get the TRD Super Charger to bring the 381hp up to 500hp.
> 
> Damn I wish I hadnt had a few beers or i'd be out giving it a test run..
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese truck?  Where's the button to turn off 'pussy' mode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the best truck on the market.
> Let me know when a ford or chevy does this....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been a Million Mile Club for Rams for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the Cummings diesel yeah.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The million-mile Econoline was a 5.4 gasser.  It went 1,190,000 miles.
Click to expand...


   We can point out miracle mile vehicles all day,the question is who turns out the most of em.
   The wife had a 300D that went well over 500k and the only reason it gave up the ghost is the wife insisted she do her own maintenance ...which of course meant stopping at the dealer to get the oil and fluids changed....which in the end she failed to do...multiple times.
    I really wanted to see how far the beast would go..


----------



## Jarlaxle

I would suspect the make and model with the largest percentage of vehicles built running with over 400,000 miles is probably the Lincoln Town Car.


----------



## Mad Scientist

I recently picked up a 2015 Ram 1500 and it consistently gets 22-24 mpg on the highway. How? It automatically shuts down 2 or 4 cylinders depending on the incline or decline. (My wife totaled my 2004 Ram on some black ice.)

I can select 4x4 but the closest I ever get to "off road" is parking on the grass.

We're probably gonna tow a bunch of stuff to the west coast next summer so I gotta figure out it's max capacity.


----------

